# New guy here



## Romka (May 9, 2013)

Hi all ,
Am Roman 25yrs m. Working as a php dev and system architect in sg since march 

Looking for friends  and good apportunities ...

Cheerz


----------



## developerpk (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Dear,
Welcome to Malaysia. I am living here with my family since September . So I am also a PHP Developer . Inbox me your detail. Love to meet with like minded people

Cheers
Waqas


----------

